# qubit's Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 GIVEAWAY competition!



## qubit (Sep 9, 2011)

UPDATE: We have a winner! It's *Damn_Smooth*

Well done! You've made a couple of awesomely funny posts and cracked me up laughing.  It took balls to confess these facepalm embarrassments in public. Respect. 

I've reposted them here:



Spoiler






Damn_Smooth said:


> It was 5th grade English class, the day I decided that I was a lot tougher than I really was. My adverssary's name was Jeremy Kraft. He was the biggest kid in class, and also the most mentally challenged.
> 
> He had just stood up and given the most embarassing public display of stupidity that my 10 year old self had yet witnessed.  When called upon to read his answers to the class, he was unable to read his own handwriting.
> 
> ...





Damn_Smooth said:


> qubit, if I am able to add these games to my collection, it will help me overcome the black hole of suck that is currently known as my FPS gaming capability. I have not joined any of the TPU servers for games for a reason, and that reason is pure incompetence.
> 
> The only thing I am relatively competent at is not suiciding, and that is probably due to someone else offing me first. Give me an open map with only me in it and I'm sure I could figure out a way to kill myself.
> 
> ...






Yes, you heard that right, I will personally buy a copy of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, the upcoming blockbuster game due for release on 08 November 2011 and give it away to one lucky winner! 
On top of that, the pre-purchase also comes with bonus game Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare. Yup, two grade A games in one competition. Awesome, huh? 

Why am I doing this? I like to give something back to our community from time to time and this competition has been inspired by the many positive responses to my thread You interested in a free (legit) copy of Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare? which was really nice as it's an old game that many of you have, so I figured that a competition upgrade would be in order. 
*
To enter, simply tell me why you should be the one to have it - and make your sales pitch interesting. The more funny, humorous, comic, ridiculous, hilarious and outrageous you make it, the better chance you have of winning. To differentiate yourself from your fellow contestants, feel free to add one or more pictures to your post and format your post anyway you want. On top of that, you can make more than one entry!

After the closing date, I will look over all the entries and decide on a lucky winner.*

A Steam account and client software is required for this game to work. Download the client from http://store.steampowered.com/about if you need to. If you have any objections to Steam, then please don't enter the competition.


*COMPETITION RULES*

- Closing date: 21 October 2011 at 23:59 GMT - that's 6 weeks of hot submissions
- Everyone can enter - no restrictions. That means members, new members, mods and admins are all welcome!
- You can make more than one entry. However, don't spam the thread relentlessly
- You can edit your entry as many times as you like until the closing date. An edit after this will disqualify you
- You can continue to post for the purpose of discussion after the closing date, but don't make any more competition entries, which won't count. They won't disqualify you though if you forget
- Abide by TPU forum rules


*FUN POLL*

Why not take part in my fun poll? Voting is optional and the poll will not affect the competition. Votes are public and you can select more than one option.


_My HeatWare. I'd be grateful if the winner could give me positive feedback once they have received their prize._


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't played any FPS since (overplaying) Soldier of Fortune 2, especially RMG desert that I loved. Now here is the motivation for CODMW: The appalling state of the NHS means that I need to take care of my health myself. And CODMW could help me keep fit and get an adrenaline fix while sitting here at my PC .  It will also prepare me for the rebels that will come and topple this two-faced government we've got now. Not better than the last one, mind! LOL. Seriously, the concentration and reflex skills might be good practice for this old granddaddy! And it would also motivate me to upgrade this rig! It's fine for most of what I do (productivity software and browsing) but it doesnt cut the mustard to play latest games. Time to upgrade!?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 9, 2011)

Actually, I'm not that interested in MW3, but just CoD4 

So pick me for the cheapest winner


----------



## Red_or_Dead (Sep 9, 2011)

I want it. I have pre-ordered the game (absolutely ages ago) but if you're giving it away, give it to me, and I can cancel the pre-order from game.co.uk and save some dosh.




















pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
pretty please with a cherry bun on top


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2011)

why do i want it? because i've played every other CoD game to death, and i'm hoping that they're getting better, and not worse (and i hated black ops, so i wont buy MW3 - free is all good however)


as for my reason for entering? f*ck, i moved into these forums years ago and they cant get me to leave. its like going to jail overnight for drink driving, and staying so long they make you an honorary cop and give you a baton to whack the other inmates with. you couldnt STOP me joining into this thread, gotta whore my post count somehow

(and i'll infract the mailman78 if you let me win. seriously.)


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 9, 2011)

I would like the games because I can't shoot.
I mean seriously, _very_ seriously.

I've got a great aim in real life (I regularly go spear-fishing with a compressed air spear-gun) but when it comes to virtual reality I'm one big FAIL.

I manage in the Fallout series only thanks to the VATS system (ie you press V, the game is paused, you choose a body part... then shoot)  nice...

For that reason I rarely ever bought FPS games. 

But if I were to _win_ such a game, I'd have to play it... and as they say, practice makes perfect  And so thanks to your gift I'd be able to buy FPS games without that nagging fear that I'd have to give up after the first 5 minutes.
Imagine what a good deed you'd have done to the entire gaming community and to the game creators and developers!! 


Oh, and if I win the games rest assured I'd be making numerous awesome polls on them, all in your honour


----------



## sy5tem (Sep 9, 2011)

gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime gime 

because im real poor and i have 50 children to feed ... il feed em mw3 bits! WOW its YOUR change to feed 50 children with 1 ez move! lol


seriously i just changed jobs and i will not have the cash in time to buy this as i accumulated debt  while changing jobs ! and i would love a free game to occupy my small free time windows between working and playing my my daughter.


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> why do i want it? because i've played every other CoD game to death, and i'm hoping that they're getting better, and not worse (and i hated black ops, so i wont buy MW3 - free is all good however)
> 
> 
> as for my reason for entering? f*ck, i moved into these forums years ago and they cant get me to leave. its like going to jail overnight for drink driving, and staying so long they make you an honorary cop and give you a baton to whack the other inmates with. you couldnt STOP me joining into this thread, gotta whore my post count somehow
> ...



No shit Mussels, you've cracked me up with that one!  We can't get rid of the post whore, eh? 

Tell you what, I'll do ya a deal: custom *BAN* mailman right now and you'll win instantly! _<bribery and corruption changes hands. Oh shit, I said it in public. Quick, hide!!! >_


----------



## Kreij (Sep 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i moved into these forums years ago and they cant get me to leave. its like going to jail overnight for drunk driving, and staying so long they make you an honorary cop and give you a baton to whack the other inmates with.



I can gaurantee that the above statement is 100% accurate and exactly how Mussels became a moderator.

As for me, I just ran into TPU headquarters and yelled "FIRE". In the ensuing chaos I picked up a banstick someone dropped when they were trambled trying to get out.

I don't want the game ... just came to say thanks for supporting the community, Q.


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I can gaurantee that the above statement is 100% accurate and exactly how Mussels became a moderator.
> 
> As for me, I just ran into TPU headquarters and yelled "FIRE". In the ensuing chaos I picked up a banstick someone dropped when they were trambled trying to get out.



Oh, so _that's_ how it was... 



Kreij said:


> I don't want the game ... just came to say thanks for supporting the community, Q.



You're very welcome, the members and staff are really great here. I'm lovin' every minute of it.


----------



## Splave (Sep 9, 2011)

not interested in winning the game, (ordered for ps3 already) but kudos to you for giving it away. Nice to see there are nice people left.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2011)

Your going to have half of the internet population joining TPU to win this free game


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 9, 2011)

Its cool to give away free games.  

i would like to believe i can avoid trolling this thread but thats a lie. you should give away a game that wont potentially suck balls.  

awaits infraction*


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Its cool to give away free games.
> 
> i would like to believe i can avoid trolling this thread but thats a lie. you should give away a game that wont potentially suck balls.
> 
> awaits infraction*



I'm just going to verbally scold you in CAPS..

TRITEX_CAN.. YOU'RE A VERY NAUGHTY BOY!!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 9, 2011)

I won't buy the game, but I'd take it for free and probably play the hell out of it! Why won't I buy it? Because I skipped MW2 and then was super dissapointed by Black Ops! That makes me in need of some fresh CoD Modern Warfare action. I already own CoD4, which means I'd gift it to someone that doesn't own it TPU (if Steam will let me of course, I own a hardcopy, not a steam copy).

Besides it'll make you about 100 points awesomer-est if you gift me the game, reason being? When my e-peen ego grows, those that do good things around me get awesomer-est. It's just how tha internetz work!


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for your entries guys and girls, but please try to make them *humorous*.  Making me laugh will really help. For a great example, see Mussel's entry in post 5 - had me in stitches. 

Remember, you can make as many entries as you like (without spamming).


----------



## Kreij (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you should give it to me because by possessing the game it will allow me to rise above my current condition. To feed all of  the hungry of the world. To end all wars and eliminate all diseases on our planet. To conquer space and time itself and usher in a new era of human development, redefining us as a cosmic leader to anyone else who may be watching in the universe. If that doesn't actually happen after I get the game, it's not my fault.

I still don't want the game, I just can't resist posting goofy crap.


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2011)

That's the best BS I've heard in a long time, K. 

EDIT: Yes, it does make a great example for what's possible. Thanks matey.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 9, 2011)

Just helping the contest out by showing people how easy it is to make up stuff to enter. 
(Jeez ... I had enough typos in there.  )


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Just helping the contest out by showing people how easy it is to make up stuff to enter.
> (Jeez ... I had enough typos in there.  )



That's what she says...


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't enter the competition because my computer seems it won't be capable of running it acceptabily (I would want to play it)  but I want to thank you anyway


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Sep 9, 2011)

As u may already know it's not a problem to find games where I live but none of them playable online...!
So that would be my main reason and in the meantime I'll throw u a joke:
An old man and an old lady meet in the park.after a while they start meeting everyday and sharing everything...at some point the man asks the woman a favour...yes she says what is it...
the old man:can u just hold "IT"(u know what I mean)
the old lady surprised said Yes
this thing went on for a couple of months when one day....the old woman went to the park but didn't see the old man...!!!
she put her glasses on to spot him with another woman...goes to them and angrily asks the old boy
WTF are u doing?After all we been together..How could u do it?What does she have that I don't...?
The old man:....honey she has Alzheimer....


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> I can't enter the competition because my computer seems it won't be capable of running it acceptabily (I would want to play it)  but I want to thank you anyway



Yes, your PC is a bit on the old side with a bottom end graphics card, but that shouldn't put you off, my friend. What better excuse for a PC enthusiast to upgrade his rig?  Even if money is tight, I'll bet you can find some decent used parts, perhaps by trading with members on here?

So, give me that funny entry and make me crack up!


----------



## Shihab (Sep 10, 2011)

Mammia ! Someone actually thinks this game is worth it ! I thought I was the only one. 
As for why give it to me, because I'm one of the few true CoD fans left there, who cares nothing for engine age and poor performance. Hell, my rig can play it all maxed out @1080p, so why give a damn ?

I hope you weren't expecting anything funny mate. I can't reach your standards of funny. Never managed to get English humour, and I doubt mine could get to u. Just gimme the bloody game and bugger off.

Edit: Bugger off ? Or was it "sod off" ? Ah, tell ya what. Give me the game and I'll adopt an English accent. Might even try to improve my grammar and try to use better punctuation .

Another Edit: So, what made you make up your mind and plan to get the game ny ways ? 



Spoiler


----------



## qubit (Sep 10, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Mammia ! Someone actually thinks this game is worth it ! I thought I was the only one.
> As for why give it to me, because I'm one of the few true CoD fans left there, who cares nothing for engine age and poor performance. Hell, my rig can play it all maxed out @1080p, so why give a damn ?
> 
> I hope you weren't expecting anything funny mate. I can't reach your standards of funny. Never managed to get English humour, and I doubt mine could get to u. Just gimme the bloody game and bugger off.
> ...



For someone who doesn't get the humour, you've done pretty well. I liked this bit especially, "Just gimme the bloody game and bugger off."  Nothing like being blunt, eh? 

I think it was the price, I figured I'd wait a while for it to drop. However, on thinking about it a little while later, I thought "Sod it, I want it now!" Not only that, but I compounded it by buying another copy for this competition, lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 10, 2011)

I dont want it seriously i hate Call Of Duty, if given to me for free id laugh about it in my games list, and play it simply to compare with BF3 and laugh at the inadequate attempt by Activision to produce a superior game, then ill play CoD 4 MW and further re affirm my position that Call of Duty has been the exact same game for 6 years and they just made a new chapter and charged full price per chapter, If given the free bundle i would,

A) continue to troll CoD players
B) it would give me a better ability to directly insult MW3
C) it would allow me to gain infractions without asking for them directly
D) I can laugh at my friends and tell them i have the game got it for free and dont play it when they ask if they can Ill tell them no as i watch them cry like crack addicts that had there stash stolen.
E) I want it so i can be a complete ass about it.
and post things like this and say its true
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98IllinIqe8

I want it simply so others cant have it.


----------



## qubit (Sep 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I dont want it seriously i hate Call Of Duty, if given to me for free id laugh about it in my games list, and play it simply to compare with BF3 and laugh at the inadequate attempt by Activision to produce a superior game, then ill play CoD 4 MW and further re affirm my position that Call of Duty has been the exact same game for 6 years and they just made a new chapter and charged full price per chapter, If given the free bundle i would,
> 
> A) continue to troll CoD players
> B) it would give me a better ability to directly insult MW3
> ...



You total and complete, _git_. I love it.  The bold bit is probably the best bit, but it's all excellent. Nice one.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 10, 2011)

my mother always told me honesty was the best policy and i will do all the above if i get it, then again my grandmother always told me all women are the same if you flip them upside down, i dont know where i was going with this.. just give me the games so I can continue to be an asshole.


----------



## qubit (Sep 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> my mother always told me honesty was the best policy *and i will do all the above if i get it*, then again my grandmother always told me all women are the same if you flip them upside down, i dont know where i was going with this.. *just give me the games so I can continue to be an asshole.*



Oh, I believe you.  

It's probably a good idea that you stopped right there at the 'flipping' stage...


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 10, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yes, your PC is a bit on the old side with a bottom end graphics card, but that shouldn't put you off, my friend. What better excuse for a PC enthusiast to upgrade his rig?  Even if money is tight, I'll bet you can find some decent used parts, perhaps by trading with members on here?
> 
> So, give me that funny entry and make me crack up!




Many thanks, you've convinced me, then I enter the competition 

I will keep the game until I have a better rig if I win


----------



## qubit (Sep 11, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Many thanks, you've convinced me, then I enter the competition
> 
> I will keep the game until I have a better rig if I win



Thanks for entering... but you have to at least _try_ to make a humorous entry! Please see my OP for the gory details.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 11, 2011)

qubit said:


> Thanks for entering... but you have to at least _try_ to make a humorous entry! Please see my OP for the gory details.



Ops sorry I didn't thought that, I will come back when I think something humorous  (I am a bit uncreative)


----------



## Kreij (Sep 11, 2011)

Derek said:
			
		

> (I am a bit uncreative)



Oh foof ... It's easy Derek .. I'll show you (since you are from Pamplona.  ).


> I ran with the bulls and spilt all my beer,
> I ended up with a horn up my rear.
> Please give me the game, or else I fear ...
> I'll have to do it again next year.


----------



## wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Great poll and thread qubit, members like you make me proud to be with TPU.

as for MW3, my dislike for what infinity ward is doing to the Call Of Duty name has been steadily growing for years, growing with no end in sight.

then just the other day it got so large it collapsed in on itself like a neutron star, and now I want MW3.

Mostly so I can honest to goodness compare it against BF3 and draw my own conclusion, rather than assuming it won't be as good and never buying it.

also I'd love to join online just to screw with 6-15 year old kids who think they are gods gift to video gaming, everything they don't like and complain about, I will do.

used to do it back in the day at LAN centres with CS. these kids would have spoken rules like no AWPing, so what do I do? AWP. when they bitched I'd stand up and say "yeah it's me, and?"

I'd really love to pick up an old hobby like that qubit, you'd make my day.

also if your ever in Paris I could romance you some too 

je vais te faire un pipe mon pote


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 11, 2011)

You should give it to me because I'll burn it. Literally.

On the other hand, if it's a DD edition, I guess I'd just have to transfer it to an old HDD and bash it or blow it up or something.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Oh foof ... It's easy Derek .. I'll show you (since you are from Pamplona.  ).



That was good


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 12, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> That was good



How about a limerick:

Derek's a guy from Pamplona
who wanted to be a big owner
but he's not to blame
he's missing a game!
so give it to him and he'll show ya


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 12, 2011)

i want this game so i cant brag to my friend to have the MW3, in whichever way i will be bragged back for his BF3 game, but i can reply to him for having the MW and MW3 at the same time!, then he will rebrag me for his Crysis2, then rebrag back with NFS: Hot Pursuit, and so on and so forth.

i want this game so i can play another overrated dizzy game for 1 day and then finishes the SP in 5 hours.

thank you


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 12, 2011)

In older times with sword and spear, warfare was quite slow
The fastest way to kill a man was shooting with a bow
But bigger were the chances of an illness coming first
or dying due to hunger, scurvy, plague or plain old thirst

Then civilization came to a modern day and age
where people simply wouldn't use an axe to cool their rage
melee combat being far too dangerous to fight
men invented blasting sticks and shot all day and night

Still, why bother risking it when you can watch the Dukes
and sit back and relax while someone else delivers nukes
nowadays you don't fight wars with thousands on a field
you use technology and tactics to make your enemies yield

So, in order to keep up with war in modern times
I need to get familiarized with machine guns and mines
and what better way to do this than with my mouse and keys
so I can keep on walking when I'm shot in both my knees

Modern warfare seems to be the way it is played now
but alas, I have no game like this to play around!
So, I'm asking you today, no, I beg of thee
please enrich my gaming life with Modern Warfare 3


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> How about a limerick:
> 
> Derek's a guy from Pamplona
> who wanted to be a big owner
> ...



LOL that's also good  

You described me perfectly


----------



## qubit (Sep 12, 2011)

Everyone, please note that I've edited my OP to clarify that the closing date is using GMT, to avoid doubt for people in other time zones.

Carry on - I'm seeing some excellent submissions!


----------



## caleb (Sep 13, 2011)

Unlike some here I don't have a tiny willy so I don't need to e-enlarge it with flaming a video game just because one release was lame. I just want it so I can chill out from all the "OMFG WTF" bullshit in Battlefield.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried MW2 during the free steam weekends. Nothing like downloading 2+gb of game to play for 1/2 an hour and give up. It was really hard.

So I would like to win so I can practise my aiming skills and then put them into practise playing BF3 instead  lol


----------



## Altered (Sep 13, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I don't want the game ... just came to say thanks for supporting the community, Q.


I cant say I don't "want" the game(s) but I also think this is a pretty stand up thing to do for the community.  

Just for the record I will be going to court 9/15 to finalize my divorce of 25yrs. Since she left me about 4 months ago I have been looking for things to keep me occupied. So if there is any chance these games would keep my mind occupied for any length of time feel free to pick me as the winner. I could practice my aim as I could pretend all of the enemy was her and her new found partner.  

PS Is it wrong to be thinking of banging her mom, she is extremely fine for a 60 yr old. She has been cooking for me since her daughter went nuts. I think I have a shot. 

All of the above is 100% real so if it has to be made up bs disqualify me now.


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2011)

Come on people, these are two grade A games and I love seeing your great submissions. _Let's keep em coming!_


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 15, 2011)

Because I am new here, and because is my birthday.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> Come on people, these are two grade A games and I love seeing your great submissions. _Let's keep em coming!_



A semi-related submission 






And another one that's totally unrelated, but couldn't resist posting after seeing your avi



Spoiler








Chrome Rulezzzz 


 I just hope that doesn't lower my chances to win  
would it ?


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2011)

No, you're ok Shihabyooo. Nice entry.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Sep 16, 2011)

i think that i should have the game, as i have very itchy knees, and this game would stop me scratching the skin of them ,as i would be so engrossed in the game i simply wouldn't have the time to scratch



also we love ya man


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 17, 2011)

Give it to me and I will make a really nice video of myself throwing it away


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2011)

wolf said:


> je vais te faire un*e* pipe mon pote



Putain! ben moi je vais mettre mon petit doigt dans ton trou-du-cul qubit! Je sais que tu aimes ca! 

I should definitively NOT get the game... I mean, even disregarding what I just said in french, If I ever have MW3, I wouldn't be able to get off my fkin PC. I'm in uni and yet, I'd rather be playing this game and that game, rather than wooing a chick. not to mention exams, but who cares about thoses until the day before right? 

BUT I am willing to sacrifice my life because if I get MW3, these are the ways I can help:

- I help everyone have a better quality of life... I help kids and teenagers live a better and stress-free life, helping human-kind by increasing global intelligence, and help the US economy. It also helps reduce violence in their minds as well as help them quit their addiction to gaming. (How do I do this? I Own people so that they rage quit.)

- I battle the spreading of AIDS and HIV infections, as well as other STDs (by not getting laid)

- I stimulate the WORLD economy, which leads to saving the poor and sick (by constantly upgrading my PC)

- It'll help me feed the poor and the animals (I will forget to eat, food spoils, garbage, more food for poor and animals!)

and many other things.


Thank you for the opportunity to help so many lives, you would truly be a hero by making this happen. You would be a great known philanthropist who solved world hunger, stopped dangerous diseases from being spread, stimulated the World economy, eliminating the poor by feeding them and giving them jobs and finally, you would help millions live a happier and better life.

As once, a wise chine man said:

http://snipsnip.it/ah3y8x97eao/
[yt]-qtrAMK7_Qk&showsearch=0&rel=0&start=156&end=158[/yt]
(the 2 first seconds @ 2:36)


----------



## Gilletter (Sep 21, 2011)

. (Yes that is my reason)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I should get it because qubit is so amazing and I bow down to him because he is awesomeer than me/sexyer/ gets all the ladys I don't. He is also the lord of all tech and know everything about anything, don't you dare question him or he will kick you in the face. Also, If I win I will write "qubit is awesome" with permant marker on my arm everyday for a week.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 21, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I think I should get it because qubit is so amazing and I bow down to him because he is awesomeer than me/sexyer/ gets all the ladys I don't. He is also the lord of all tech and know everything about anything, don't you dare question him or he will kick you in the face. Also, If I win I will write "qubit is awesome" with *permant marker* on my arm* everyday for a week*.



If it's permanent marker, why do you need to do it every day? 


Seriously though, I'm starting to warm up for this contest 

Why should I get Modern Warfare?

Well, simply put, there is no reason not to give it to me.
Actually, there probably is plenty, but let's not get into that right now. No need to, right?
Right. Back to the issue at hand. Modern Warfare.
Soooo, I should make a nice pitch now... Come on, how did I do that again? Play nice, play nice, plaaay. niiiice.

_O herrow!_ *puts on a smile that would embarrass the fakest smiling beauty queen*
*unfolds an advertisement*


> _So, you would like to lose a few pounds. Well, search no longer! I can help you lose quite a few pounds in *just a couple of clicks*! All you need is a Steam account and a valid method of payment.
> Valid methods of payment include, but are not limited to, PayPal, Credit Cards and linked bank accounts. See the Steam payment options for your region for details.
> 
> First off, you lose the pounds by *buying lots of games*. For every game bought, the pounds fly right off!
> ...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> If it's permanent marker, why do you need to do it every day?
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I'm starting to warm up for this contest
> ...



It comes off/ wears off after a day.. Ya gotta reapply to look sexy. and LOL Where is that from?


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 21, 2011)

*Qubit announces "Jegergrim" as his competition winner*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## RejZoR (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't really care about older Modern Warfare games from the series. But i'm rolling Modern Warfare 3 trailer in 1080p at work as presentation on LCD TV's and it looks quite cool. I'm really missing some fictional large scale warfare in urban areas (Crysis 2 was suppose to deliver that but failed miserably). And Modern Warfare 3 seems to deliver just that.
If i don't manage to get it here i'll probably go and buy it (though i don't like Activision's high pricing). This is the first Call of Duty after great CoD1 and CoD2 that actually looks awesome again.


----------



## qubit (Sep 21, 2011)

These are good, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Qubit,
 I should win, because my mom has begun worrying for my mental health, she keeps insisting that a 19-year old boy should not be playing with wooden guns around the house.

Sincerely, Jegergrim


----------



## Shihab (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Flogger23m (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like a copy of the game(s). Why? So I can complain about why MW3 is over rated and say that I own a copy and therefore have more weight to my arguments. 

Though any game that runs nicely on my now aging PC would be a plus. Sadly I have no money to get the games I really want.


----------



## radditzgt (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive never played one of these "big" FPS's like CoD,BF,MoH,etc before. I would love to try them out, cuz people say the CoD series are the best in the genre. And hey, its about damn time to start kicking some 11 year old asses online ! Pft, who am i kiddng...Even the 11 year olds will be better than me :X All in all, i just want to shoot people in the head to relieve some stress...And since its forbidden to do that in real life, im entering this giveaway. Oh how i wish that wasnt forbidden in real life...

And this is probably what ill look like while playing :




Panicking like a chicken with its head cut off ! Running in circles until i die :/


----------



## techtard (Oct 2, 2011)

I popped in to this thread just to vote in the poll. If I win, you can go ahead and draw a second name and award the games to someone else. I don't play COD games anymore.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

this is one forum i have noticed that more then half the posts in threads aren't completely pointless!

put me in this drawing


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

radditzgt said:


> Ive never played one of these "big" FPS's like CoD,BF,MoH,etc before. I would love to try them out, cuz people say the *CoD series are the best in the genre*. And hey, its about damn time to start kicking some 11 year old asses online ! Pft, who am i kiddng...Even the 11 year olds will be better than me :X All in all, i just want to shoot people in the head to relieve some stress...And since its forbidden to do that in real life, im entering this giveaway. Oh how i wish that wasnt forbidden in real life...
> 
> And this is probably what ill look like while playing :
> http://lakersblog.latimes.com/.a/6a00d8341c506253ef01157070975d970b-320wi
> Panicking like a chicken with its head cut off ! Running in circles until i die :/



who says they are the best?? kids? probably


----------



## Shihab (Oct 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> who says they are the best?? kids? probably



I'de advice against provoking a flamewar. We already have a thread -or thousands of them- for that  Let's just let this one be about the competition, shall we ?


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> To enter, simply tell me why you should be the one to have it - and make your sales pitch interesting. The more funny, humorous, comic, ridiculous, hilarious and outrageous you make it, the better chance you have of winning. To differentiate yourself from your fellow contestants, feel free to add one or more pictures to your post and format your post anyway you want. On top of that, you can make more than one entry!



Guys, "Enter me in this contest" isn't a valid entry. You have to say WHY you want it, and you should try to make it funny. The guy's giving away a free brand new AAA title, least you can do is read the OP 

Okay, rant mode OFF.

I'd make another entry, but I've already purposely pulled myself from the competition. You'll find out why later.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Why do I want your Modern Warfare 3 Giveaway? 

I want to know what it is like to role play as a United States Special Forces soldier!  All the action of the last games gives great insight into what those guys actually do, and the story is told well with epic characters, I just can't get enough!

My job here at the 5th Special Forces Group gets a little dull at times, playing games is my escape.


----------



## Irony (Oct 4, 2011)

I should receive this game. Why? "Because obedience from the heart is your Salvation"


And I'm broke...


----------



## tianhui (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm a BF fan but everything free is awesome. This is awesome.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 5, 2011)

Why should I receive MW3 well because Im old and could kick the bucket at anytime and its on my bucket list.


----------



## Iceni (Oct 5, 2011)

Because there is an achievement for saving the hoff from those pesky lego bin laiden lovers.







And the new graphics engine is revolutionary.

here's an actual real life honest to god screeny of MW3.







How can i not want this game!!!!! Drools!!


----------



## qubit (Oct 6, 2011)

This is great, keep 'em coming people. 

Remember, the more you make me laugh and have funny pictures, the better your chances - and you can post several times, too. Please see the OP for the full competition rules.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 6, 2011)

I would love to win simply because I have enjoyed every Call of Duty game and have been keeping an eye on MW3 since it was first announced, it would also be great to have the newest game from my favorite FPS on my new computer so I can finally experience some extreme PC gaming.

If I win I will stare at the game like this:


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 6, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I would love to win simply because I have enjoyed every Call of Duty game and have been keeping an eye on MW3 since it was first announced, it would also be great to have the newest game from my favorite FPS on my new computer so I can finally experience some extreme PC gaming.
> 
> If I win I will stare at the game like this:
> 
> http://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/10000000/DERP-sonic-the-hedgehog-10015621-640-553.jpg



That picture makes me laugh. That must be what SEGA's board of directors looks like. Their strategy the last ten years has been... odd.


----------



## purecain (Oct 6, 2011)

Qubit, your gonna want to let me win CODmw3 so i can wipe my arse with it....


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 6, 2011)

purecain said:


> Qubit, your gonna want to let me win CODmw4 so i can wipe my arse with it....



Good, you go win MW4 while I take MW3


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 6, 2011)

I must have both so I can kick extreme amounts of ass 







and push my system to the limit with these amazing games!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 10, 2011)

2 weeks left to get in on the giveaway people

Qubit why am I the one bumping YOUR thread?


----------



## ironleg (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like the call of duty modern warfare 3 game because I was ran over by a kid driving in a Toyota. I lost my right leg and I am disabled with a family of five. (true story). If i was to go hunting deer I would end up shooting half the hunters in the forest because a one legged man hopping around the forest trying to shoot Bambi with a severe case of I LEAN disease would be frond upon by the fish and game establishment. yes, I tried crutches once. my cousin went down across a draw to spook them to go by the hilltop I was at,( I was standing on a logging road,) my cousin said he heard the tink tink tink, of the crutches as I was trying to get to a better position. unbeknownst to me they were logging that area and a logging truck came around the corner and all my cousin heard was the trucker hitting his Jake brake to slow down and my crutches going TINK,TINK, TINK, TINK, and me yelling *hit,*hit!,*hit! as I dove off the logging road for cover. my cousin almost pissed himself laughing so hard and the trucker had to stop because his eyes were watering so much from him laughing too!
 So the moral of the story is I am on a fixed income, unable to buy the game and a menace to myself and other hunters. they could use me as the poster child as what not to do in a 5 min. vidieo on hunter safety and people with 1 leg trying to hunt. I love computer games! If I dont get a computer game I will probably have to take up kitting but they would probably dull the kitting needles. so I deserve the game for my thoughtless act of not hunting and 1.killing half of anything in the forest,
2.becoming another hood ornament for a truck,
3.and not impaling myself for trying to knit. help a gamer out.!


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried 5 times, TL;DR.


----------



## qubit (Oct 13, 2011)

Keep 'em coming, competition finishes *21st October.*


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2011)

qubit said:


> Keep 'em coming, competition finishes *21st October.*



my birthdays on the 23rd, so the 21st your time is the 22nd my time, so i'd have it for my birthday.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh noez!

This shooter hasn't got any nazis?  Is that even possible?  Who will we Americans justify killing, simply because they can be recognized as an unquestionable evil?

I absolutely must see!  I must!

I mean, it's not like previous games in the series have done anything like this.  They wouldn't have the balls to do something like setting of a nuke in nearly the opening sequence.  Nobody could do that, because everyone knows that shooters only happen in space or WWII.

I must see who the villains are.  Seeing as how the villains aren't nazis, if I don't approve I'll need to get out my old bible and rain hellfire onto Activision.  I must get this game, and I must know!



Edit: For those apparently not aware, sarcasm was intended.  Having spent a year in Germany, I heard this all the time.  "Americans have it backward.  They like to shoot people, but can't stand f**king.  What the heck?"  It got old fast.  As so many of our illustrious colleagues point out, America isn't the only country in the world.  It might do us a little good to remember that, rather than waving our cocks about whenever anyone disagrees with us...


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 13, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> *Who will we Americans justify killing, simply because they can be recognized as an unquestionable evil?
> *



Iraqi? Afghans? Random Arabs?


----------



## Shihab (Oct 13, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Iraqi? Afghans? Random Arabs?



 Please, we've had enough already. Not that we got bombarded or anything, But you get all these bearded war-loving fanatics yelling about how USA is evil and we must help our brothers in X country :shadedshu . well eff them and eff you too sir ! We're not even arab anyway. 
 Anyways, by the time the Yankees mobilize, the Arabs would be extinct. Al-Asad and Salih are doing a helluva job


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 13, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Please, we've had enough already. Not that we got bombarded or anything, But you get all these bearded war-loving fanatics yelling about how USA is evil and we must help our brothers in X country :shadedshu . well eff them and eff you too sir ! We're not even arab anyway.
> Anyways, by the time the Yankees mobilize, the Arabs would be extinct. Al-Asad and Salih are doing a helluva job



I was being sarcastic, but now I'm curious where you're from


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2011)

If you give me the game Ill shoot something inanimate with a high powered rifle.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 13, 2011)

I must have the game due to being broke after my current system build (see my specs) and I want to be able to kick some whiny 12 year olds right out of the game when I bring in my Chopper Gunners and Juggernaut suits all over their too young to play I want to kick you in the face voices.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 13, 2011)

The reason I want this game? 

First Ill kick back and get the barrels hot,




Then laugh as the casual conversation occur's, 




Then set this fantastic babe down,




Then the real fun start's,




If he had just picked the class with a ninja perk,




Having a great time with my friends. 





Repeat 10 times a day, then your doing it right.   Expect great gains in KD ratio's with this beautiful technique. 
*NOTE*I really want because,to acquire e-peen

Thanks to Q, seriously !!! Time's are getting really tuff for some people out there (financial issues) but I don't let it get the best of me, and I wish everybody the same!


----------



## Shihab (Oct 13, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> I was being sarcastic, but now I'm curious where you're from



 I know you were, and so was I .
 Guess !


----------



## qubit (Oct 19, 2011)

Competition ending soon - let's have your entries!


----------



## Irony (Oct 19, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> I know you were, and so was I .
> Guess !




I'm going for england. or at least the commonwealth.


Back to Qubit: (I like your name. I would've used it if it wasn't taken)
As for the game, If you give it to me, I promise I'll talk to the underworld about their plans to make a portal where you're sitting.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2011)

At first I was all like:



Spoiler











But then I was like:



Spoiler


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 19, 2011)

It was 5th grade English class, the day I decided that I was a lot tougher than I really was. My adverssary's name was Jeremy Kraft. He was the biggest kid in class, and also the most mentally challenged. 

He had just stood up and given the most embarassing public display of stupidity that my 10 year old self had yet witnessed.  When called upon to read his answers to the class, he was unable to read his own handwriting. 

In all of my maturity at the time, I found this to be one of the most hilarious things that I had ever seen. 

Naturally, he wasn't too impressed with the amount of laughter I was contributing to the situation, and he decided that he wanted to fight after school.

Now we come to the point that a normal 75 pound 5th grader would back down and apologize to the 180 pound kid that had every right to be upset. But not me, I was special. 

Up to this point in my life, I had been a huge fan of the World Wrestling Federation, and there was no amount of reasoning with me that could convince me it was fake. In my world, people beat up people twice thier size on a daily basis. Why should this turn out any different? So I did what any reasonable 10 year old with an irrational belief in fantasy would do. I accepted the challenge. 






The rest of the school day passed without issue. I calmly awaited the bell, and when it finally came, I had not broken a sweat. We left the school and met up in the parking lot. Of course, we were smart enough not to fight there because we knew that the teachers would break it up if we chose there to start, so we were off to the fight arena, which was 5 blocks away from the school, and well secluded from any adult intervention. 

It was an interesting walk there, with him telling me about the beating he was about to administer, and me laughing at him and making disparaging remarks about his intelligence and his weight. This was definitely not the smartest plan of action on my part, but I was confident in my ability to slay the giant, and nothing but time would make me change my mind. It didn't help matters that our little group of witnesses was laughing and encouraging me the whole time. Reason didn't have a chance to set in.

It was time, the walk was over and it was time to show the ogre who was boss. we squared off and looked each other in the eyes. Rage displayed in his and cocky overconfidence displayed in mine. a few circle turns and I was ready for the kill. He lunged at me, which I easily side stepped, and using the best logic that my W.W.F. inspired fantasy could provide me, I jumped on his back to put him in the sleeper hold. Now if you've ever seen wrestling, this was a surefire way to take him out. In reality, it was a way for him to jump in to the air and land on top of me. That was the moment the fight was really over, all of the wind was knocked out of me, and I was done. 

I just wish someone would have told him that. He decided that he should add a little more punishment and started elbowing me in the head repeatedly. After 4 or 5 blows and a bloody nose, he had worked out his rage and let me go. It was finally over, and with it went my blind faith in the legitamacy of professional wrestling.

Since that day I have been trying to reclaim my honor through the destruction of enemies in various videogames. I have not yet had the honor of playing the Modern Warfare games, but I'm sure that killing some Russians will give me a pure shot of testicular fortitude.

Win, lose, or draw, thanks qubit for holding this contest.


----------



## Irony (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> It was 5th grade English class, the day I decided that I was a lot tougher than I really was. My adverssary's name was Jeremy Kraft. He was the biggest kid in class, and also the most mentally challenged.
> 
> He had just stood up and given the most embarassing public display of stupidity that my 10 year old self had yet witnessed.  When called upon to read his answers to the class, he was unable to read his own handwriting.
> 
> ...





That was pretty dang good. Even though you were once a fan of wwf, I think you just redeemed yourself and deserve a prize for that description of humiliation.  (whether or not you just now entered it because it took you this long to compose it, or it really did occur.)


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 19, 2011)

Irony said:


> That was pretty dang good. Even though you were once a fan of wwf, I think you just redeemed yourself and deserve a prize for that description of humiliation.  (whether or not you just now entered it because it took you this long to compose it, or it really did occur.)



It was a true story, I just got the motivation to write it all down now though.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 20, 2011)

I must be able to get MW3 for my sexy computer!!!!
Also cable management is changed/much improved since this picture but I have no camera


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 20, 2011)

Would you say no to a cripple 




<-----


----------



## douglatins (Oct 20, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I must be able to get MW3 for my sexy computer!!!!
> Also cable management is changed/much improved since this picture but I have no camera



Feeding GPUS with molex gets you a negative copy of mw3


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 20, 2011)

You will give it to me in some reality, weather it is this reality or an alternate one is more of a question for Schrodinger. 

Plus I know the most epic combo to win: cats plus quantum physic jokes!!!!







Either way, you will give it to me and not give it to me in an infinite number of alternate dimensions.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 20, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Feeding GPUS with molex gets you a negative copy of mw3



I'm not using the molex's anymore I only used them on the first few bootups because I had left my cable bag from my ax1200 at home >.<

Edit: I would send an updated picture but I had used my friends camera.


----------



## qubit (Oct 20, 2011)

Just over a day left!


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 20, 2011)

Now I want to win it for my GF so I can win


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 20, 2011)

i want it i wannit i waaaannnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeittttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 20, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i want it i wannit i waaaannnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeittttttttttt!!!!!



You do realize it's not a dildo right?


----------



## Shihab (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> You do realize it's not a dildo right?



It could be, if you have a DVD drive for a ******. Rule 34 ?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 20, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> It could be, if you have a DVD drive for a ******. Rule 34 ?



Now I see why he's so excited. He should change his name to DVDDD.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> You do realize it's not a dildo right?





Shihabyooo said:


> It could be, if you have a DVD drive for a ******. Rule 34 ?





Damn_Smooth said:


> Now I see why he's so excited. He should change his name to DVDDD.



why do i need a dildo when i have one attached to the front of my body


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 20, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> why do i need a dildo when i have one attached to the front of my body



Because it doesn't reach to the back where you like it.


----------



## Shihab (Oct 20, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> why do i need a dildo when i have one attached to the front of my body



 Sure that's not a strap-on ?


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Add me*

PC gaming is  neverdead! CONSOLE's AREN'T ALWAYS BETTER THAN PC!!! Everyone knows you can't shoot faster on console and they obviously don't have better graphics. This is why you should give me MW3 so I CAN'T burn IT because I like it to much


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 20, 2011)

Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 


Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 

Im lucky  Im lucky 







Please pick me!!!  I never won any giveaways or lotteries in my whole entire existence and now this is your chance to have the chance to win a special privilege to give me the price of this giveaway!!!


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 20, 2011)

Kant Jr. down there needs something to keep my right hand from strangling it during weekend all-nighters. Give the game to me and save a life. This gift would also be a pre-gift to a future life.


----------



## ryandigweed (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for this giveaway!!!.. Really Awesome !  I Have COD4, i wanted the MW3  

I was going to post something like what "lyndonrakista" posted, but now everyone is going to think i copied it.I would love to win MW3 coz im a huge COD fan, not BF3 !  Would be great to win this game so i could try it out when i upgrade my PC !.. PC gaming rules !.. There's no feeling like having the ability to moove ur corsair with ur mouse, and then Snipe someones brains out !  

Wanted to share some images of good looking MW3 Merchandise with you'll  





Logitech Gaming Mouse and Keyboard  





Wrangler Jeep MW3 Edition !  





MW3 Gaming Headset  

Good Luck to all the participants !.. Once, again .. a great giveaway !


----------



## Shihab (Oct 20, 2011)

ryandigweed said:


> There's no feeling like having the ability to moove ur *corsair* with ur mouse, and then Snipe someones brains out !


----------



## qubit (Oct 20, 2011)

These are great entries people, keep them coming.  Remember you can make more than one entry.

Full competition details here.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 20, 2011)

I want it, so i can test my touchpad skill on the MW3


----------



## Irony (Oct 20, 2011)

All the good crap's already been said.  

You should give it to me because I build air weapons for myself that rival flintlock weapons. 

You should give it to me because I'm almost broke. 

You should give it to me because I am a fan of Qubit technology.

You should give it to me because I don't like mushrooms.

You should give it to me because if you don't I might be forced to get a job.

You should give it to me because I came up with 5 reasons in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 20, 2011)

qubit, if I am able to add these games to my collection, it will help me overcome the black hole of suck that is currently known as my FPS gaming capability. I have not joined any of the TPU servers for games for a reason, and that reason is pure incompetence. 

The only thing I am relatively competent at is not suiciding, and that is probably due to someone else offing me first. Give me an open map with only me in it and I'm sure I could figure out a way to kill myself.

I am far from proud of admitting my incompetence in an open forum, but hell, I need all of the help I can get.

I joined a BFBC2 server yesterday and there was only one other person in it. He was obviously almost as noobish as me because I only found him because he was running around blowing up barrels. I found him while he was facing the other direction and started shooting him in the back. Cowardly, I know, but I figured that I could increase my kill rate to one. But it was not to be. Somehow he withstood my barrage of bullets to his back and ran around the corner of a building. Being the loyal doofus that I am, I had to follow him to make sure that he was ok, or something like that. As soon as I turned the corner the bastard headshotted me and I was done for.

Quite a bit of profanity flowed from my mouth after I lost the completely easy kill, and I decided to join again for a rematch, but he had taken his victory and left me with a map full of nothing but tears. Vengeance was not meant to be mine.

As you can see, my FPS skills amount to those of a mentally handicapped crackhead with Parkinson's Disease and Tourette's.

If I win these games, I promise to use them to the best of my ability to improve my game, and hopefully be able to join the TPU servers without making a complete mockery of myself and my team.

Again, thank you for holding this contest, and here is a pre-congratulations to whoever wins.


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh yeah nice giveaway.

I have up to Modern Warfare, Call of Duty is my favorite shooter style game EVER. 

MY regrets about Bulldozer?

1) Its pricey
2) Its uses a lot of power
3) It sucks in lightly threaded applications like gaming.
4) It performs more poorly than previous generations of AMD chips
5) I CANT FIND IT IN STOCK ANYWHERE!!!!

Thats my attempt at humour anyway.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 20, 2011)

qubit I want to be able to make the second high-quality PC FPS that I get MW3 because it is going to be insane with all of the killstreaks running rampant and I need something amazing to play with my friends who don't like BF3 did I mention MW3 is going to be amazingggggggggggggg O_O  ^_^ COD is epic


----------



## Irony (Oct 20, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> Oh yeah nice giveaway.
> 
> I have up to Modern Warfare, Call of Duty is my favorite shooter style game EVER.
> 
> ...




I liked my attempt better. 

BD isn't more expensive than its intel counterpart. And, do you own it, or are you just slamming it for the heck of it? I'll stop there and try not to divert attention or thought from the minds of those applying to the mind and heart of the mighty Qubit.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 20, 2011)

So I was chilling on TPU drinking some Mountain Dew one day and I see a MW3 contest so I go to the thread and what do I find? The Holy Grail of TPU!!!!






 This contest is exactly what I needed to get MW3 for my PC!!! My mind was blown!!!





So I started looking through it and saw that it was pretty legit.






So I enter for the first time.






Then I enter again a few days later.






Then I enter a third time






and a fourth while hoping that I will get this awesome game for my very own!!!






Then I get on today ready to post my final entry into this amazing contest!!!!






Why oh why can't MW3 be out sooner???????????






Feeling stoked to see who wins this qubit!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 21, 2011)

CoD 8 or MW3?
I don't care, just give it to me.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> I don't care, just give it to me.



Thats what she said!

MW3 makes your mind go wild!! I want you  MY PRECIOUS!!!1!!111!!!


----------



## qubit (Oct 21, 2011)

*Less than 6 hours to go!!*


----------



## Irony (Oct 21, 2011)

This is my last post before you decide. 

Choose wisely.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 21, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> As u may already know it's not a problem to find games where I live but none of them playable online...!
> So that would be my main reason and in the meantime I'll throw u a joke:
> An old man and an old lady meet in the park.after a while they start meeting everyday and sharing everything...at some point the man asks the woman a favour...yes she says what is it...
> the old man:can u just hold "IT"(u know what I mean)
> ...



sorry man,but that joke is really not funny.. 

Here is one from me:
Two women friends - of course blondies meet in the shopping mall and one says to the other:
-Oh you dont know what happened the other day! - there was a power cut and we got stuck in the elevator for 2 hours!!
the other answers: - Oh really?! Thats not good,but it actually happened to me a while ago too,there was a power cut too and I had to stand on the escalator for 4 hours!...


----------



## Shihab (Oct 21, 2011)

Irony said:


> This is my last post before you decide.
> 
> Choose wisely.








Yes I did steal the joke. And I made it better


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 21, 2011)

Rado D said:


> sorry man,but that joke is really not funny..
> 
> Here is one from me:
> Two women friends - of course blondies meet in the shopping mall and one says to the other:
> ...



A blonde woman is driving down the highway to work, and sees a blonde man trying to row a boat through the grass in the ditch. Furious, she stops and gets out of the car. She shouts at the man: "What the hell are you doing? You're the kind of idiot that gives blondes a bad name! If I could swim, I'd come out there and kick your ass!"

What do you call a smart blonde? Golden Retriever

What do you call a blonde with two brain cells? Pregnant.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 21, 2011)

Must not be late for this very important date 11/8/11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qubit (Oct 22, 2011)

*Entries closed*

That's it everyone, the entries are now closed. Thanks for all your great entries!

Feel free to post as you like, but no more competition entries will be considered.

I'll go back to my quantum well and see if I can decide if there's a winner or not a winner and maybe give out a prize.  j/k 

Get back to you in a day. Or two.


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 22, 2011)

Irony said:


> I liked my attempt better.
> 
> BD isn't more expensive than its intel counterpart. And, do you own it, or are you just slamming it for the heck of it? I'll stop there and try not to divert attention or thought from the minds of those applying to the mind and heart of the mighty Qubit.



I was not slamming it personally it was more a humourous commentary on the people griping about Bulldozer.

The original joke was

An old couple goes to a restaurant. After their finished eating, the waiter asked how everything was.

The old man says "Terrible, the food was burned, but served cold, the fish was rotten, the vegetables had peppers in them and we had hair in everything!" 

The old woman chimes in "Yes, yes, and the portions were too small!"



(In relation to bulldozer the joke was, if the bulldozer was so bad why are the same people bashing it also complaining that newegg etc can't keep them in stock long enough to buy one?)

Irony is, a guy named Irony not getting ironic humour


----------



## Irony (Oct 22, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> I was not slamming it personally it was more a humourous commentary on the people griping about Bulldozer.
> 
> The original joke was
> 
> ...





You're entertaining.


@Shiyhabyooo: Demerits for stealing my joke.  That was pretty good though.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 22, 2011)

Qubit, thanks for the contest. Hope all the other members have enjoyed this thread/contest as much as I have.


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 22, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Qubit, thanks for the contest. Hope all the other members have enjoyed this thread/contest as much as I have.



Oh, oh we have.

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA*cough* ahem.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 22, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> So I was chilling on TPU drinking some Mountain Dew one day and I see a MW3 contest so I go to the thread and what do I find? The Holy Grail of TPU!!!!
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-DpzXOIPJiOQ/TfeYf9ww4UI/AAAAAAAAAOI/NYIRpmY5x90/s1600/omg.gif



Jace is a scary Mofo.


----------



## qubit (Oct 23, 2011)

*We have a winner!*

It's *Damn_Smooth* Well done! You've made a couple of awesomely funny posts and cracked me up laughing.  It took balls to confess these facepalm embarrassments in public. Respect. 

I've reposted them here:



Spoiler






Damn_Smooth said:


> It was 5th grade English class, the day I decided that I was a lot tougher than I really was. My adverssary's name was Jeremy Kraft. He was the biggest kid in class, and also the most mentally challenged.
> 
> He had just stood up and given the most embarassing public display of stupidity that my 10 year old self had yet witnessed.  When called upon to read his answers to the class, he was unable to read his own handwriting.
> 
> ...





Damn_Smooth said:


> qubit, if I am able to add these games to my collection, it will help me overcome the black hole of suck that is currently known as my FPS gaming capability. I have not joined any of the TPU servers for games for a reason, and that reason is pure incompetence.
> 
> The only thing I am relatively competent at is not suiciding, and that is probably due to someone else offing me first. Give me an open map with only me in it and I'm sure I could figure out a way to kill myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you qubit. Thanks to everyone else too, there were a lot of posts in this thread that made me laugh.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 23, 2011)

Way to go DS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2011)

hell yea DS!


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats Damn Smooth


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratumalations, DS.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulation Damn Smooth!  

Honestly, I can't stop laughing about the first one.  It reminds me a lot of The Oatmeal.  You were definitely the winner, hands down.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 23, 2011)

If I'd saw that before making my own post I'd probably not have bothered DS.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats to...


----------



## Shihab (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats mate 
You'de better be a pro by the time I manage to get my hands on a copy. Can't let you get away with beating me on this one 

Also. Many thanks to qubit for holding the contest. Pity I didn't win, but I'll be waiting for you next year for mw4


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 23, 2011)

congrats DS
well, yeah that makes me laugh too


----------



## Irony (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations DS, I would've given it to you too.


----------



## techtard (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on the win! The wrasslin story was a good laugh. I had the same type of experience, only my foe was an idiot who failed 5th grade twice and was a much larger kid. He beat the crap out of me, but I got him back with a Jake the Snake style DDT that broke his nose.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 24, 2011)

Woo congrats DS! This also means I don't have to write your name on my arm for a week :3


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 24, 2011)

awww no trolling about how terrible the game is for me.... i haz a sad.

congrats DS


----------



## n-ster (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats DS!

To bad many children in Africa will now die because I did not win  I hope you can live with yourself! Else you can always donate the game to me 

 jk... or is it?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 24, 2011)

congo damn smooth buddy.


----------

